# uninstalling Imagemagick



## iZero (Jan 31, 2004)

how would i go, about removing this
i use mac osx 10.3.2


----------



## bobw (Jan 31, 2004)

Drag it to the trash.


----------



## iZero (Jan 31, 2004)

hmm i installed thru the terminal, doesnt it make it different?


----------



## bobw (Jan 31, 2004)

If it's in your Developer Folder>Applications, you should be able to drag to trash. 

Check

man Imagemagick 

to see if it has uninstall instructions.


----------



## iZero (Jan 31, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> If it's in your Developer Folder>Applications, you should be able to drag to trash.
> 
> Check
> 
> ...



i installed it with fink, and nope,  i cant find it where you said..


----------



## bobw (Jan 31, 2004)

See if this helps;

It depends on how you installed it.  If you built and installed from
source code, then you can do 'make unininstall' in the build directory
to uninstall ImageMagick.

If you extracted binaries, then you will need to use 'rm -rf' for
every ImageMagick-specific directory extracted, and 'rm' for any files
extracted into directories shared with other packages.


----------



## bobw (Jan 31, 2004)

To uninstall ImageMagick, go to your ImageMagick source directory and type:
make uninstall


----------



## lurk (Jan 31, 2004)

If you installed it with fink remove it the same way with *sudo fink remove 
imageMagik* and you should be golden - assuming that you don't have anything that is dependent on it.


----------



## iZero (Jan 31, 2004)

lurk said:
			
		

> If you installed it with fink remove it the same way with *sudo fink remove
> imageMagik* and you should be golden - assuming that you don't have anything that is dependent on it.


well it said something about installing some libraries with imagemagick, would that be a problem? something about ghost libraries..


----------



## lurk (Feb 1, 2004)

Those where probably to support ImageMagic's dependancies and they will not automatically go away but they should not matter.  If you want to remove the libraries you will need to use a similar remove line for them.  But if they aren't causing you problems I would just leave them.

Fink Commander may simplify things if you would like a GUI interface for this whole process.


----------



## iZero (Feb 1, 2004)

already found my way, but thanks


----------

